# O.k. - you asked for it!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The competition for the coolest/whackiest avatar for BimmerFest.com has begun. 
All submissions should be moderate in size; I don't know how many pixels mine is, 
but you can use it for reference. While I am gone on vacation get busy 
and get creative. When I get back, we'll have a vote, and the top (5)
finishers will be awarded a permanent avatar.

Only non-animated .gif or .jpg format images will be admitted.

BimmerFest.com is all about Information *and* Entertainment.

Let's get it going!!!


Please post/attach your entries directly to this thread.

Carry on.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *The competition for the coolest/whackiest avatar for BimmerFest.com has begun.
> All submissions should be moderate in size; I don't know how many pixels mine is,
> but you can use it for reference. While I am gone on vacation get busy
> and get creative. When I get back, we'll have a vote, and the top (5)
> ...


Ummmm...at the risk of being a real nuisance, is there a (good) reason why we're not going with animated avatars, like system performance degradation? Nothing against your avatar Jon (it's very, very nice, I must say), but the funny/cool ones are animated!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: O.k. - you asked for it!*



hts said:


> *
> 
> Ummmm...at the risk of being a real nuisance, is there a (good) reason why we're not going with animated avatars, like system performance degradation? Nothing against your avatar Jon (it's very, very nice, I must say), but the funny/cool ones are animated!
> 
> *


bandwidth? :dunno: troublemaker.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: O.k. - you asked for it!*



hts said:


> *
> 
> Ummmm...at the risk of being a real nuisance, is there a (good) reason why we're not going with animated avatars, like system performance degradation? Nothing against your avatar Jon (it's very, very nice, I must say), but the funny/cool ones are animated!
> 
> *


Animated GIFs are guaranteed to drive people insane. I've seen a few tasteful and restrained ones, like Conrad's bouncing roundel over on the fanatics site, but they're the exception rather than the norm. Usually they're more frenetic, like Sabrina's dancing pink elephant. If I had to look at pages of those here, I'd either turn off my graphics somehow, or stop coming to the site.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Ill start working on one.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *While I am gone on vacation get busy
> and get creative. When I get back, we'll have a vote, and the top (5)
> finishers will be awarded a permanent avatar.*


When do you get back? What's the deadline? :dunno:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: O.k. - you asked for it!*



Cliff3 said:


> *
> 
> Animated GIFs are guaranteed to drive people insane. I've seen a few tasteful and restrained ones, like Conrad's bouncing roundel over on the fanatics site, but they're the exception rather than the norm. Usually they're more frenetic, like Sabrina's dancing pink elephant. If I had to look at pages of those here, I'd either turn off my graphics somehow, or stop coming to the site. *


I guess I'm not all *that* (credit to TD) familiar with avatars as some of you. Nevertheless, I am quite familiar with the 'turn off avatar' feature.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: O.k. - you asked for it!*



hts said:


> *
> 
> Nevertheless, I am quite familiar with the 'turn off avatar' feature.
> 
> *


Yup. Not much point in having them at all then, is there?


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: O.k. - you asked for it!*



Cliff3 said:


> *
> 
> Yup. Not much point in having them at all then, is there? *


I couldn't help but notice that you've got a fair-sized sig pic (nice car, BTW). Do you have sigs turned off as well then?

For most of us with cable modems, T-1/T-3, etc. service, I don't think that sigs and avatars are going to have any sort of performance degradation on our end (I have no idea what avatars might do the server's performance, but it looks to me that they're relatively small files).


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I have dialup at home and brother....it's slow!
26400 is te best connect rate I can get. And no there is no high speed connection available.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

I am an accountant. Creativity is frowned upon in accounting. 

I'm sitting this one out.


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *I have dialup at home and brother....it's slow!
> 26400 is te best connect rate I can get. And no there is no high speed connection available. *


Not even a satellite?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

TD said:


> *I am an accountant. Creativity is frowned upon in accounting.
> 
> I'm sitting this one out. *


An accountant driving a BMW M3? I thought you all drove practical cars...you did get a 4 door.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

DaveN323i said:


> *
> 
> Not even a satellite? *


'nuthin... they say "in a few years we will pull fiber into your area..."


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *I have dialup at home and brother....it's slow!
> 26400 is te best connect rate I can get. And no there is no high speed connection available. *


ugh, I feel for you.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey Jon:

LTNS, what's up? 

Jim
www.Jimmy540i.com


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: O.k. - you asked for it!*



hts said:


> *
> 
> I couldn't help but notice that you've got a fair-sized sig pic (nice car, BTW). Do you have sigs turned off as well then?
> 
> For most of us with cable modems, T-1/T-3, etc. service, I don't think that sigs and avatars are going to have any sort of performance degradation on our end (I have no idea what avatars might do the server's performance, but it looks to me that they're relatively small files). *


My sig is a 23k jpeg file that is 462x200 pixels. That's a fairly unremarkable file. I have a cable modem at home. I'm not sure what we've got at work, I'm not in operations. T-1 or better for sure, but the specific details aren't all that important to me.

I'm not worried about bandwidth. I'm worried about massively annoying animated sh!t that will likely drive me nuts.

(and thanks for the car compliment)


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

TD said:


> *I am an accountant. Creativity is frowned upon in accounting.
> 
> I'm sitting this one out. *


Really?

EBITDA - Earnings Before I Tricked Dumb Auditors
EBIT - Earnings Before Irregulatiries & Tampering
CEO - Chief Embezzlement Officer
CFO - Corporate Fraud Officer
NAV - Normal Anderson Valuation
EPS - Eventual Prison Sentece


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

here is my avatar

and below will be the pic I made to inspire it.

SONET hope your not mad I used your pic 

technical difficulties. anyways i want this avatar.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: O.k. - you asked for it!*



Cliff3 said:


> *
> 
> I'm not worried about bandwidth. I'm worried about massively annoying animated sh!t that will likely drive me nuts. *




This is why I turned off sigs.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*You could also . . .*

make the winners moderators too - that'll teach 'em!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

dredmo said:


> *pic *


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too distracting.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I still wanna complain about DrBimmer's sig which is slooooow even here at work where we have multiple OC12s


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too distracting.  *


I made that because _ if _ jon were to give me an avatar. That is want I would want.

Avatars are about personalization. If I dont get voted, thats ok. But I would only want an avatar if I liked it. And I like my little avatar.

Hey johnlew. I was thinking about toning it down by adding a nuclear explosion animation ? :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *I still wanna complain about DrBimmer's sig which is slooooow even here at work where we have multiple OC12s *


I have to second that one, I felt I had to place him on my Ignore list. At my home computer (cable modem) it seemed any thread I opened that he had responded to, caused my win'98 exlporer to crash. 500K is just too big


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

what if we limited the size of avatars (including animated av's) to something a little more reasonable, like 75k (is that do-able)?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Wow...this avatar thing has got everyone pysched. If only i had a digi cam...

Oh, and by the way In_d...i live in a small town of about 5,000...and NO ONE wants to come out here and give us cable, dsl, or satellite. So, i feel your pain...56K all the way baby!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

first try, still working


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Excellent work jpgurl (jana)!!

:applause:

I really like how you utilized the BimmerFest color scheme/motif.

:thumbup::thumbup:

The other ones are looking good too...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

here's a better one, after Jon's own heart!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

When's the deadline?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

Okay, I know it's animated. But I think I should be allowed to use THIS along with my title being "Curmudgeon"


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone want to guess what atyclb's NEXT submission is going to look like? Maybe a small pic of the band with text added? Hmmm...

We get the point, atyclb. You like the boys. A LOT.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Okay, I know it's animated. But I think I should be allowed to use THIS along with my title being "Curmudgeon"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe the title should be "Get Off My Lawn!"

:lmao:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a GREAT picture of the flock of seagulls.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I guess I was right. :flipoff: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> And I guess I was right. :flipoff: :lmao: :lmao: *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

jpgurl (jana) said:


> *
> 
> or... this? TD -- what do you think?
> 
> ...


Hell, **I** love it.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

jpgurl (jana) said:


> *
> 
> or... this? TD -- what do you think?
> 
> ...


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

jpgurl (jana) said:


> *
> 
> or... this? TD -- what do you think?
> 
> ...


WE HAVE A WINNER!

C'mon Jon, you have GOT to make this TD's permanent avatar.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Damn!

I really love threads like this one.

It simply amazes me just how much creative energy
flows around this forum...










:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

ROFL :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cracks me up...

The *only* thing I'd change is to make the background more a dark grey. The black is a bit strong.

Otherwise, I love it.

Of course, I still like the animated gif that inspired it.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

jpgurl (jana) said:


> *
> BTW, I've got one in the works for Nate -- involves a cop on a horse... *


"Acceleration Exhibitionist"


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

i know


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> And I guess I was right. :flipoff: :lmao: :lmao: *


you guys are a riot!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Okay, here's one...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

ChrisTO said:


> *
> 
> you guys are a riot! *


Ditto :lmao:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

dredmo said:


> *i know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When is Dumbo going to give Eeyore what's coming to him? :dunno: They're just standing there looking at each other. There's more action at www.bumfights.com


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

I like this one too


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

I've aways been a fan of mandelbrot art


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

jpgurl (jana) said:


> *
> 
> TD--I tried the dark grey, it just wasn't working. Here's a new one. But I like the black better. Goes with the "grumpy curmudgeon" theme much better.
> 
> ...


Well, you know Jon is going to end up giving me one or the other. Nice work, though. I love it.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

jpgurl (jana) said:


> *ok I want in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"No turtle tatoos" too funny!


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

You need to put that in a rear-view mirror...



Plaz said:


> *Okay, here's one... *


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

///Mathew said:


> *Wow...this avatar thing has got everyone pysched. If only i had a digi cam...
> 
> Oh, and by the way In_d...i live in a small town of about 5,000...and NO ONE wants to come out here and give us cable, dsl, or satellite. So, i feel your pain...56K all the way baby! *


If you round up enough people in your town, perhaps getting a T1 in and rolling your own DSL or wireless to those around you can offset the cost of the T1.

Depends on how desperate you are.. once you get the sucker setup, you don't have to do anything. And a T1 sure beats any cable connection in terms of latency (my personal priority).

I have been fortunate to have T1 access at home for several years now. Since then cable/dsl have arrived, but with the [email protected] crap and Northpoint going bankrupt, I am glad I didn't bother switching to something less expensive.


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

jpgurl (jana) said:


> *ok I want in:
> 
> now before you all b*tch and moan about "ooh she doesn't even drive a bimmer", well I did before the audi, and I am one of the few "relatively sane" females that still hang out here.
> 
> ...


Make them GIF images or PNGs and they'll be even smaller.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*I just want this guy in my sig*

If you're not a fan of The Simpsons, I guess it's not too funny. But, Uter...well as Seymore Skinner says, "You might say there's a little Uter in ALL of us!"


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *Okay, here's one... *


Beautiful work as usual, Plaz. :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)




----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

..


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> Beautiful work as usual, Plaz. :thumbup: *


Thanks! It was a quickie... I may try to get something else together if I have time before Jon returns... :dunno:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

TD said:


> *I am an accountant. Creativity is frowned upon in accounting.
> 
> I'm sitting this one out. *


... Unless you work at Arthur Anderson.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> *
> 
> ... Unless you work at Arthur Anderson.  *


:lmao: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> *
> 
> ... Unless you work at Arthur Anderson.  *


I'm not even an Andersen employee (and never was) but all of the Andersen cracks are cheap shots. It's like blaming the cop for the murder because he did not prevent it. Damn.

As the auditor, you perform certain procedures to achieve a level of confidence that the numbers presented inteh financial are accurate. But you cannot (nor do you) guarantee their accuracy. And if management is determined to hide something, it is very difficult for the auditors to find it, regardless of who is doing the auditing.

No. Andersen is being scapegoated since they apparently gave less money to the major parties than Enron did.


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> No. Andersen is being scapegoated since they apparently gave less money to the major parties than Enron did. *


Oh! So that is the reason for the paper shedders. For the parade party.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I'm not even an Andersen employee (and never was) but all of the Andersen cracks are cheap shots. It's like blaming the cop for the murder because he did not prevent it. Damn.
> 
> ...


TD, come on where is your sense of humor. Lighten up a bit will ya. Sheesh. A joke, is a joke. And your post. well thats another topic.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

ok here is my official entry


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Best I can do for now. Have something else in mind but don't have the material to work with yet.


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

jpgurl (jana) - Why not just go after me head on with your no turtle tattoo instead of burying it in a thread? :yikes: Cute...


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

> simply stating a fact... not "going after you"


Just "interesting" choice of words...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

325xi-SteelGray said:


> *
> 
> Just "interesting" choice of words... *


But does she have a belly button ring:dunno:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Ladies please*

Oh now lets shake hands and be buddies. We here at the 'fest have been told we chase away women because we are not nice. Lets show the doubters wrong....


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

> but does she have a belly button ring


I was at Towne today and bought the valve stem covers which I will use on my car until they get ripped off. (Will buy new ones as I believe I will probably mutilate at least a couple.

Hey - I hear those fancy valve stem covers add at least 5hp? way cool!:bigpimp:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

it's amazing how this group of people here can find a way to provoke one and other in every single thread we have. Something that starts off as innocous as create the best avator turns into someone having some sort of issue with someone else. 

Damn, i love this place. 

you guys (and gals) remember the joke about BMWs and Porcipines don't you?

:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

got one for dredmo:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

jpgurl (jana) said:


> *Here's a fiesta version!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, nobody xan argue your skills jana.:thumbup:


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *got one for dredmo: *


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

too funny. They call me skinner, skinner skinner... to the tune of flipper yes I like it.or is that the priest... hmmm


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

dredmo said:


> *:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> too funny. They call me skinner, skinner skinner... to the tune of flipper yes I like it.or is that the priest... hmmm *


It's reverend lovejoy


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

ok I was wrong. haha even better now I am a man of the cloth


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

*My entry:*

My artistic efforts rarely get noticed...but here goes:










Pardon me for not taking a stab at TD, ATCLYB or Tatoo-girl :dunno:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

"Tank You" kindly


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

O.k. - it's time to make a decision...

What's up with all of the "red X's" or broken picture links?

There are some awfully talented artistes among us here!

Which are the top 5 contenders?

Let's hear some final thoughts from y'all...

:dunno:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

TD said:


> *Okay, I know it's animated. But I think I should be allowed to use THIS along with my title being "Curmudgeon"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd vote for this one


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

My vote for the top 5:

5.









4.









3.









2.









1.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I have to agree with you Josh..

Will anyone else concur?



I really like this one too...









Some of Dredmo's are great; even if they're animated?

What was Hack's like?
:dunno:

This is going to be tough.

O.k., I'm closing this thread!

:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Okay gang - finally a break today, and an opportunity to upload the winners...

I'm not missing any, am I??
:dunno:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Aw shucks, I didn't get one.  

Still haven't had a chance to produce my *real* entry.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *Aw shucks, I didn't get one.
> 
> Still haven't had a chance to produce my *real* entry. *


Well....

Get on it John!!!


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

*this is the 100th post*

i dont have an entry )= oh well. there have been a lot of good ones though

dope page number 5 too


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Well....
> 
> ...


Well, I will. But priorities first. I've been detailing to death a '98 Olds LSS that I need to sell now that I have the 540 wagon for my wife. Then I'll have time for new photos and production. You wouldn't know anyone looking for a nice LSS with 50k miles, loaded in great shape, would you? She shines real purty!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey jon, here's a smaller version of mine.

The original was too wide and messed up the alignment of the page wherever my posts were:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

So, did I get one ?


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Yay! 

Way cool, thanks Jon 

edit: Jon, can you change mine to this one, smaller one. Thank you


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Great job guys. I missed this entire posting. Congrats to all of the people who got avatars, they are really cool! :thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

The nice thing about avatars, and they should be kept to a certain size constraint (small), is that without reading the name, you immediately identify the poster. It's a much stronger symbol of indentification. I have sigs turned off because they're just too messy. Horrible clutter, no size uniformity and poor page location. I'm not saying this because I didn't get one, I'm suggesting that *everyone* should have one, if desired, and that sigs should be eliminated. I think it makes for a more streamlined, yet personal forum. Not to mention, more colorful. If someone has a cool photo collage to post, then they should do so as an attachment.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Well....
> 
> ...


Well, if it's still open...










Question is, this user "[email protected]" or "Clyde325xiT" that I haven't used much? Hmm...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *Aw shucks, I didn't get one.
> 
> Still haven't had a chance to produce my *real* entry. *


I was hoping to have one but some Canadian Admin and Imola driver didn't come through for me:bawling:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon,

Thanks! 

But like atyclb's original one, mine is actually a little wide, and messes up alignment.

I took the opportunity to make it a little cooler, too... can you replace my old one with this one? This one is 160px wide, which seems to be a good standard.

Thanks!


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

So who all has one?

rost, Plaz, atyclb, &jpgurl...am i missing anyone


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

dred got an animated one 

Its pretty cool though:thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

///Mathew said:


> *So who all has one?
> 
> rost, Plaz, atyclb, &jpgurl...am i missing anyone *


TD, dreadmo


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

(bump)

Jon, I hate to be a pest, but I'm being a pest. 

Think you could do the ol' switcheroo on this?

(see post above for attachment)



Plaz said:


> *Jon,
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *(bump)
> 
> Jon, I hate to be a pest, but I'm being a pest.
> 
> ...


can you change it under user options/edit options?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> can you change it under user options/edit options? *


Nope... tried. It will let me delete the current one, but gives no option for uploading a new one. Unless I'm missing something. :dunno:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> Nope... tried. It will let me delete the current one, but gives no option for uploading a new one. Unless I'm missing something. :dunno: *


So when you get to the 'submit modifications' button it doesn't work?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks, Jon! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *Thanks, Jon! :thumbup: :thumbup: *


Happy to help. Looks good.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Happy to help. Looks good. *


Actually, I meant Jon S. -- he took care of it... but thank you too, John!


----------

